# Low sodium



## Constance (Sep 16, 2007)

I had some health issues earlier this year that almost put me down. Fortunately, when I quit taking aspirin and got two pints of red cell packed blood, the issues were resolved.
I went in last week for a 6 month follow-up, and gave the friendly lab vampire a BIG vial of blood. Everything was great...red blood cells were back up, liver, kidney functions were normal (good news for a drinker), as were thyroid and potassium levels, sugar was slightly high, but not bad...the only problem was that I was low on sodium.
The reason for the low sodium is the same thing that keeps my liver and kidneys clean...I drink a LOT of liquids. I have a glass of iced tea in my hand all day until beer-thirty. When I go to bed, there's ice water on the night stand. But all those liquids leach out the salts.

This isn't a fluke...My sodium level always turns up low, and every time the doctor says, "Salt your food." Thing being, I just don't like my food that salty. 
Does anyone have suggestions on how to get more sodium into my diet?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 16, 2007)

Pickles and olives are loaded with salt.

Here's an article on how to reduce sodium in your diet: Sodium: Are you getting too much? - MayoClinic.com Just do the opposite 

HTH.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2007)

There is salt in beer...


----------



## Caine (Sep 16, 2007)

Excahnge that bottomless glass of iced tea for Gatorade*®*! 110 mg of sodium per 8 ounce serving.


----------



## Constance (Sep 16, 2007)

Good idea, Caine, but I can't handle the carbs...I have to keep my sugar down. 
I do drink light beer, and love olives and pickles. I guess I need to get the pickles out more often. The dills have virtually no calories.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 17, 2007)

Add salt to your beer.    Glad I could help!


----------



## Constance (Sep 17, 2007)

I remember seeing people doing that, now that you mention it, Elf. I'll have to give it a try. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 17, 2007)

Milk has a fair amount of sodium. Grasshoppers, White Russians New England Clam Chowder, Salami, Olives, canned soup?


----------



## Caine (Sep 17, 2007)

justplainbill said:


> Milk has a fair amount of sodium. *Grasshoppers*, White Russians New England Clam Chowder, Salami, Olives, canned soup?


 
Hey, I'm LOW sodium!


----------



## Constance (Sep 19, 2007)

I can make a meal out of dill pickles, olives, salami, cheese and crackers! Goes great with beer.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 19, 2007)

V8 juice has a fair amount of sodium in it.


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 19, 2007)

Constance said:


> I can make a meal out of dill pickles, olives, salami, cheese and crackers! Goes great with beer.


Many cheeses are heavy on the salt / sodium; as can be ham, corned beef, and sauerkraut.


----------



## Deeblock (Sep 21, 2007)

A good meat and cheese assortment will boost your sodium any day of the week. Any, with such a variety to choose from, you can keep it interesting. Also, I saw it was mentioned earlier, but adding some salt in your beer will help too.


----------



## Caine (Sep 21, 2007)

Get yourself an Ina Garten cookbook. Any one will do. She puts so much salt in her recipes, every time she flushes her toilet she raises the electrolyte level in the Long Island Sound.


----------



## catloverr2003 (Oct 13, 2007)

A lot of low fat food items have more sodium in them than the ones that are not lower in fat.


----------

